# Coaching Changes



## JPS (May 11, 2020)

Any rumors on Coaches changing Clubs? Erik Kirsch just left West Coast to join the Pats. It was unexpected !


----------



## timbuck (May 11, 2020)

I haven't heard much lately.  But in addition to coaching changes -  Have any coaches who  have been here on Visas had to head back home?  Or maybe they have a green card but have decided to return to their home country.


----------



## Eagle33 (May 11, 2020)

JPS said:


> Any rumors on Coaches changing Clubs? Erik Kirsch just left West Coast to join the Pats. It was unexpected !


Is this a fact or just a rumor?


----------



## JPS (May 11, 2020)

Fact


----------



## timbuck (May 12, 2020)

I know that clubs don't always update their websites regularly. But I don't see Toumi on the West Coast coaches roster at the moment.  Was he on there before?


----------



## MamaBear5 (May 12, 2020)

West Coast coaching page is a mess right now. Toumi is still coaching the 05 ECRL...not sure what else.


----------



## RJonesUSC (May 12, 2020)

Toumi was going to coach some of the DPL teams next season that will now be playing in GA while the DA teams play in ECRL next season.  AFAIK, there's been no change with that plan.


----------



## max.fff (May 16, 2020)

Pats released that former GDA teams will play GA and ECRL. Their respective second/reserve teams will stay in the DPL. Probably applies for other clubs w the same situation


----------



## JPS (May 16, 2020)

Did Mike Stauber, the Pats boys 05 DA coach leave ? It seems like the DA teams have lost their monopoly after DA folded. More players and coaches are leaving since there are more options out there now.


----------



## megnation (May 27, 2020)

JPS said:


> Did Mike Stauber, the Pats boys 05 DA coach leave ? It seems like the DA teams have lost their monopoly after DA folded. More players and coaches are leaving since there are more options out there now.


Sounds like he did not leave and will be coaching ECNL this upcoming season


----------

